# DC Judge vs Flow Talon vs Flow Hylite



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

hello all. i was hoping to get some insight on these 3 boots below. this year i really need to upgrade. last season, i upgraded my bindings to some Flow NX2's. 

i also had purchased some ThirtyTwo Focus Dual BOA's at a killer price but they ended up being to small and i couldn't return. while i tried riding them i found that i was not comfortable anywhere in them. so right now i have found some great deals on these boots and wanted to get some insight. i am looking for something not crazy stuff, comfortable, and dry.

DC Judges (2014/2015)
Flow HyLite (2014/2015)
Flow Talon (2014/2015)

as i said i also purchased some NX2's, i found those to be way to stiff for my taste. i ride on the east coast and unless i go far north i dont see a lot of powder. you feel everything in those bindings and i plan on going to the Fuse GT's this year with the new boots. 

thanks


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Flow Talon is very stiff.

DC judge seems to be around the stiffness you're looking for; they are quite softer than Focus Boas. The Hylite look and feel dope, a bit stiffer than TM2 but softer than Focus boa too. I almost bought them but they didnt have my size.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Flow Talon is very stiff.
> 
> DC judge seems to be around the stiffness you're looking for; they are quite softer than Focus Boas. The Hylite look and feel dope, a bit stiffer than TM2 but softer than Focus boa too. I almost bought them but they didnt have my size.


i read that somewhere else in some reviews, im glad someone on here pointed that out. i read great reviews on the Judge's and the Hylite. i think i came in here knowing it would be between Judge and Hylite unless someone changed my mind on the talon's.


----------



## EvgeniX (Jan 1, 2016)

QuattroGinger said:


> i read that somewhere else in some reviews, im glad someone on here pointed that out. i read great reviews on the Judge's and the Hylite. i think i came in here knowing it would be between Judge and Hylite unless someone changed my mind on the talon's.


Hi, what boots did you end up?


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

EvgeniX said:


> Hi, what boots did you end up?


i ended up with the Hylite's. last years model were about $190 on amazon so couldnt pass it up. unfortunately i have not yet got to test them. or my new bindings, or my new board lol. im on the east coast and we have had warm weather almost all winter so far. this week is first week it stayed below 50 here. 

i have house rented at snowshoe in WV at end of month for 5 days so hopefully they start getting some snow. not looking to good right now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good choice! My 2014 Hylites are starting to pack out and wear out, so I've been debating what to get next. They actually held up nicely, as I wore out my previous 5 pairs of boots in just 1 season each. I'm pretty much set on either another pair of 2016 Hylites or the slightly stiffer Talon.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Good choice! My 2014 Hylites are starting to pack out and wear out, so I've been debating what to get next. They actually held up nicely, as I wore out my previous 5 pairs of boots in just 1 season each. I'm pretty much set on either another pair of 2016 Hylites or the slightly stiffer Talon.


yeah i loved them. we went to WV and i finally got to use them.


----------

